# Got a rare guitar coming



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am becoming a Yamaha guy> I bought a Yamaha weddington Custom 6 months ago and just bought a Yamaha Pacifica 1412> these are from what i have found out are extremely rare guitars, not that many made and u see the odd one for sale on Ebay.
It seems that there will be nothing for years and then a couple will show up> 

According to the designer, Yamaha made them a couple years but becuase of all the detail and work on them, it wasnt to there beneifit to continue>

The Weddington was to compete with Gibson LP the Pacifica was Yamaha's super strat model.

I wont be getting this for a couple weeks, but am looking forward to it.. anybody here fimilar with these two yamaha models or have one.

Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yamaha... criminally underrated in the guitar world. OTHO, that makes 'em a very affordable alternative in the used market...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Yamaha... criminally underrated in the guitar world. OTHO, that makes 'em a very affordable alternative in the used market...


Well that SG2000 I tried out on Saturday was priced over $2000, still that's cheaper than most vintage Gibsons & Fenders.

It was nice, but a bit more unbalanced than the SG's I've played.
Nice chunky neck though.

I wouldn't discount a used Yamaha from the 70's if you're looking for a humbucker/Gibson style.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well, I read about that model and another on line recently... were they MIA?Do you happen to know when they were made? I ask because I own a USA II that sounds like the super strat you described...made in America, features Warmoth body and neck with Duncan vintage rails and JB humbucker in the bridge...I`d have to check my catalogs for the exact bucker model... Sperzel locking tuners and Wilkinson bridge...outstanding guitar, liked it so much I got one of their 10th Pacifica anniversary model...similar to the USA II but with Duncan single coils and bucker. If the one you are getting is as nice as these are you`re in for a treat. I own several high end Yamaha electrics and must say, they make great guitars...like youse need to hear that from me again...they should give me shares in the company I flatter them so much...not only that, but I own a bunch of their nylon strings from the 50s and 60s too...only one steel an LL33J but man, what a guitar.
Anyhow...let us know how you like the guitar once you get it eh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Well that SG2000 I tried out on Sunday was priced over $2000, still that's cheaper than most vintage Gibsons & Fenders.


True enough... those Weddingtons and their SG line seem to be more the exception than the rule, though. Their other guitars tend not to do nearly so well in the used market. Maybe word is catching on, though. In any case, they make a quality product. I like the AES line they have going now, for instance. I doubt they'll be as prized as Fenders and Gibbys twenty years down the line, but you never know... me, I buy them to play them, not treat them like items in a stock portfolio.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yamaha and Peavey are both companies that can make a great guitar and can be a great value on the used market. They arent an accepted name because of two reasons. First they flood the market with cheap crap using the same name that goes on the high end stuff rather than making a seperate brand for that stuff. Secondly while the guitars are great they never made anything beyond what their competition made. They seem content to make things that are based on other products but with no improvements. This is where PRS moved beyond the obscure brand and into their own identity. Although I am sure both companies couldnt care less, as the real money is made in the cheap stuff..........


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

I was told there had not been a Yamaha Pacifica 1412 on Ebay for a very long time..There just isnt that many around..

Then a few months ago this one showed up in MInt condition>> Look at the number of people that where interested. This guys reserve was crazy>> $ 3500.00 he ended up selling it for $ 3,000.00 but the bids got up to 2400.00

The one i got i didnt pay anywhere near that price and mine is in Faded burst color, and not Mint condition>> 

This give you an idea what they look like.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=320229703598


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

They seem content to make things that are based on other products but with no improvements.

Accept 2.

For the most part of what you say i agree with you, flood the market with a easy product. and make money/
Well they are taking after Fender> and Fender is a Success story. Look at the tele and strat>> Easy design, nothing to slow you down> No raised top, binding, bolt on neck.

Maybe Yamaha does this with most models but the Weddington model was the exception to this>> 
This guitar is an improvment over the Les paul in design and tone> There is no heal joint. take a look at the neck joint.. A big improvement, has the 5 way select switch to split the pickups, and give you a lot of different tones 
A 5 piece mahogany < maple neck.
Its very well balanced and not a really heavy guitar.

Peavey i agree, but there are some good ones also.. like the Peavey Odyssey, another LP copy that is worth looking at.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Secondly while the guitars are great they never made anything beyond what their competition made. They seem content to make things that are based on other products but with no improvements.


I disagree on that score. I can think of the AES electrics series (with its placement of strap buttons, ferinstance), the acoustic Silent Series and that chambered guitar, the RGX-A2... now, you might not appreciate either the appearance or features of any of those guitars, but they do implement some of their own innovations. Yeah, much of their stuff is retreads of classic guitars, but it ain't all imitation and no imagination.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

WOW! those Yamaha Weddington's are KILLER looking. That neck heel is stellar!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Yamaha and Peavey are both companies that can make a great guitar and can be a great value on the used market. They arent an accepted name because of two reasons. First they flood the market with cheap crap using the same name that goes on the high end stuff rather than making a seperate brand for that stuff. Secondly while the guitars are great they never made anything beyond what their competition made. They seem content to make things that are based on other products but with no improvements. This is where PRS moved beyond the obscure brand and into their own identity. Although I am sure both companies couldnt care less, as the real money is made in the cheap stuff..........


do we get excommunicated for disagreeing with moderators here?
I`m chancin` it...don`t know much about Peavey so I can`t comment on them but...I`m guessing this is based on what you see in shops outside Japan, over here it`s a completely different story...and broad sweeping statements are rarely accurate.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> ... me, I buy them to play them, not treat them like items in a stock portfolio.


I agree.
In that case a vintage Yamaha may be a better buy than a vintage Fender or Gibson--_IF_ it has the sound & feel you're looking for, and you like it.

That goes for all guitars--no matter what the price or resale value.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> do we get excommunicated for disagreeing with moderators here?
> I`m chancin` it...don`t know much about Peavey so I can`t comment on them but...I`m guessing this is based on what you see in shops outside Japan, over here it`s a completely different story...and broad sweeping statements are rarely accurate.


Thats why its called Guitars Canada, because we always discuss and look at the impact of the guitar market in Japan...........


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

I think you got the wrong idea.
I didnt buy the Yamaha 1412 as an investment to put it away and look at it once every 6 months. 
I bought it to play and injoy. just becuase it may be rare to find doesn't mean it cannot be used.

If you buy a guitar you injoy it and in 20 yrs, its hot and wanted, and you make some money , or break even then you have did pretty good.

(Look at all the electronic gear, that go from $$$$$$$ to $ )

It does not replace investments, but the way i look at it.. I cannot really injoy my investments., I look at the numbers and sometimes they dont look that great. Time is going by and i like the idea of buying something, and you get to injoy it, and not loose too much.

But as far as buying guitars strickly as an investment, its like trying to pick the right numbers in a lottery.

I just like the idea of having a guitar that is not too common. No disrespect But You can buy a Gibson , or fender < PRS anyday of the week, ( great guitars ) But buying a Weddington won't be as easy to do>> and these are great guitar's and not just for show.

I will continue to look for uncommon guitars out there,like the Peavey Odyssey.

Rick


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats the way to do it. If you want to invest, go to tsx.com...........


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Thats why its called Guitars Canada, because we always discuss and look at the impact of the guitar market in Japan...........


gonna let that slide.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Its here*

Its here.. what an amazing guitar.. Yamaha pacifica 1412..The craftsmanship on this guitar is just amazing..I don't even know how to explain it.

It looks heavy, but when you pick it up and strap it on , this is the first guitar i have ever played where you dont even feel like you are playing it. It feels apart of you.
Its balanced and fairly light as it is chambered.

It has a Steve Morse bridge pickup in it and boy does it bite>> But even unpluged you can tell you are not playing a soild body guitar..

I am really impressed with this one..This one is in great condition for a 1994 model, the owner really looked after it.

Has a really nice faded burst flame top, the grain going in each direction.I will get some picture of it, as soon as i can.

This is the 4th guitar i have bought ( sight unseen) never thought i would do that, but its the only way for me to find the certain rare guitars i am after. You just have to hope the seller is accurate in his discription and honest.

This 1412 is a keeper and i can't wait to give it a good workout. I buy guitars to injoy and play. not too look at.

Rick


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pacifica*

I dont know if you could get any higher end then this one >> a 5 ply body where would you find that> Maple / Ebony./mahogany/Ebony and mahogany
5 ply neck.. no wonder Yamaha stopped making them after a short period of time. What a great player.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

WOW That looks gorgeous!

i didnt even know those were made! congrats!

i played a killer yamaha AES-something, the neck was Butter - nearly played itself! I dont regret buying my gibson though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Rick on the Weddington!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitar*

Thanks very much, i really am injoying both Yamaha guitars, and will be keeping them for a long time.

Rick


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*1412*

HI guys just wanted to show you the detail in this guitar, the body is a masterpiece. Alot of time and money went into this design ,laminating 1/8 sheets of Ebony between the maple and Mahogany, that i feel is for cosmetic appeal. I also found out that the Fretts are stainless steel , as they use on Anderson guitars.. If i was a working musician this would be my player as its balance so nice, and plays so easy> Also this is my first 24 frett>> great for leads.
As you can tell i am really proud of this one..


----------



## eddy-cruzer (Jul 4, 2008)

hay really a beauty. you can sure pick um. keep looking .


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a couple of crappy pics of my Weddington Classic. I really have to take some new ones.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*weddington*

wow that looks great.. its the first classic i have seen with a quilted top.. seen one custom model. the quilted tops are suppose to be the harder ones to find.. The roseburst is my favorite color. Looks in nice shape.

Rick


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> wow that looks great.. its the first classic i have seen with a quilted top.. seen one custom model. the quilted tops are suppose to be the harder ones to find.. The roseburst is my favorite color. Looks in nice shape.
> 
> Rick



That's a really bad pic like I said. Here's a slightly better one. It's kinda hard to tell from the pic, but the quilted maple top is mismatched. The guy in the store said it was the first one they got, and that he assumed it was a prototype or something. I got it WAY cheaper than they were supposed to be. As you can see, I got rid of the Dimarzios. These pickups are Mighty Mite Motherbuckers.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*weddington*

I missed these Weddingtons when they came out new.. around 1994 probably walked by them looking at fenders and gibsons. 
Like i said your classic is the nicest one i have seen, and i don't notice the mis-match top, in the picture. The pickups are a nice upgrade.I still have the original Dimarzios in mine.

These don't come around to much, on ebay once and awhile. haven't seen a custom model on ebay since i bought mine last Nov 2007.

Yours is a keeper , it would be the last guitar i would let go.

Rick


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*weddington*

A really nice classic just listed on ebay..
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110286862245


The only thing i dont care for is the so called upgrades. I dont consider changing the pickups and turning a 5 way switch into a 3 way an upgrade.

But sayng that it could be put back to original.I dont see anything wrong with changing the pickups, but why not have a pickup that will work with the original switch.

I once turned down a Weddington custom, that was modified. to the point that the tuning keys where replaced and new holes where drilled , also the 5 way select switch was changed and had a similar one but instead of being inside the switch was screwed to the outside.

Alot of changes and still had a price of 900.00 plus tax.

Rick


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Honestly I still play my pacifica 112 lol ,great guitar for the money ,I've got lots guitars but always break this out every now and then ,Yamaha makes a great product .:rockon:


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Rick...that is one sweet lookin' guitar.The woodworking on the neck and body is an excellent lookin' job.
Its a lot of work doing edge to edge and face to face laminating,not exactly the cheapest way to make a body. 
Makes good sense for a neck-thru though.

I really like the way the sweep of the 2 upper bouts flow together at the neck
on the classic.To my eye, its much nicer than the LP.The price of that ebay classic isn't too shabby either. 

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*hi*

Nothing wrong with the Pacifica 112,, I also have one. well its my sons, but i have to play it once and awhile..Its alot of guitar for the money.I would recommend the model 112 to anybody looking for a great guitar, that goes easy on the bank account.
Rick


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yamaha make great guitars in every one of their series and still it seems the only people who give the company any respect are people who own them.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I've said it on here before and I'll say it again...I LOVE MY YAMAHA SA500!
-Mikey


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

You are 100 % correct.. the only people that support Yamaha is somebody that has one.

I think that when you tell a gibson guy you have a very high end Yamaha guitar, they automatically think about Yamaha dirt bikes.lol

I would put my Weddington up against any gibson. I do have an 1982 LP custom to compare too.
One comment from a gibson guy is my 1982 LP must be a lemon.. if it cant surpass a Yamaha ..LOL

I also have a 1977 G115 Yamaha amp/ 100 watt with a 15 inch speaker. this thing has alot of low end.. and its built like a tank.

Yamaha make alot of great products.There Yamaha Aw16G digital recorder is another excellent product.

Rick


----------

